# الجديد في ارسال fm



## قويدر1991 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

:73: لا احتكار بعد اليوم 
اليوم جبتلكم
موقع فيه مجموعة دوائر ارسال على موجة fm

بسيطة جدا سهلت التركيب وبجهد صغير

http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/SpyCircuits-1.html

عينات 










http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/images/SpyCir1.jpg


----------



## قويدر1991 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الردوووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## حمدان المغني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

good man


----------



## قويدر1991 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## rukee (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## COUCOU0305 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الغالي


----------



## الطائرالذهبي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بك أخي


----------



## الطائرالذهبي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي ممكن تتأكد من الرابط لم يعمل معي
مشكور سلفا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مية المية


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

تمام


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الاهتمام بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elwakil (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nazmiku (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## saef91 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك وباااااااااااااااااااركة الله فيك


----------



## الكنج ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## music_ray (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## syusufs (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جميل بل اكثر من جميل


----------

